# How many more fish can I put in this 29 gallon?



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey everyone, I have a 29 gallon planted tank and a lot of questions. In the tank are:

1 Pleco
1 Zebra Danio
4 Black Tetras
2 Bloodfin Tetras
2 Neon Tetras
4 Ghost Shrimp

Do you think I could add 2 more neons, 3 more zebra danios, and 2 more Bloodfin tetras? Could I add more then that? How often should I add new fish?
I think most of these fish have a pretty tiny bioload so.. 

The tank just seemed kind of empty and I wanted to add more! 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What species pleco do you have? Your aquarium description under your tank log lists a CAE in this tank. Has the CAE been rehomed??


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm not sure what type of pleco it is, I just heard common pleco (hypostomus?). I have a video of it -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFGyvh4ab7s&feature=channel_page (1:36) 

Yes, the CAE was removed.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I couldn't ID with actual certainty what species of pleco from the vid but it looks to be a common. If it's a common pleco it'll also have to be rehomed eventually as they grow much, much too large for a 29gl. The vid also shows cories & a loach. Are they now gone from this tank? 
I know your tetras & danio prefer to be in the company of their own and increasing their numbers would make them more comfortable. If the only fish in this tank are what you currently list you'd be fine to add a few more, IMHO.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

The fish listed above are the only ones in the tank right now.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

After rehoming the pleco what you suggested should work nicely! Your danio could use some company anyways.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

The pleco is not that big yet so I do not plan on moving it.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Well he'll get big soon enough so it's a good idea to have something lined up for him. Or perhaps get a 50 gallon for him. He has the biggest bio load out of all the fish you have so he is a problem.


----------

